# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > المنتدى الصحي >  لا تشرب من زجاجة الماء المتروكة بالسيارة

## دموع الغصون

*



فى دراسة بريطانية ذكر طبيب الأورام شيريل كرو انه يجب أن لا تشرب المياه المعبأة التي قد تركت في السيارة. 

وقال ان من الاسباب الأكثر شيوعا التى تؤدى الى سرطان الثدى هى الشرب من هذه المياه و التى تعرضت لاشعة الشمس و الحرارة والركود مما يؤدى الى تحلل مستويات عالية من مادة الديوكسين المسرطنة المصنع منها العبوة البلاستيكية والتى تظهر بنسبة كبيرة في عينات الأنسجة المسببة لسرطان الثدي.     bottle-safety-car4
ويرجع ذلك الى ان الحرارة تتفاعل مع المواد الكيميائية في البلاستيك الموجود بالعبوة وتقوم بتحرير مادة خطرة يطلق عليها  الديوكسين وهى مادة شديدة السمية على خلايا أجسامنا

نصائح هامة
يرجى توخي الحذر و عدم شرب المياه المعبأة التي قد تركت في السيارة يمكنك استخدام عبوة زجاجية غامقة بدلا من البلاستيكية وتضعها فى تابلو السيارة بعيدا عن الشمس والحرارة وبالمثل احذر ان تضع الاوانى والاطباق البلاستيكية فى الميكروويف او الفريزر وهذا ينطبق بشكل خاص على الأطعمة التي تحتوي على الدهون. 

اعلم ان مزيج من الدهون والحرارة العالية والبلاستيك، يحرر الديوكسينات إلى الطعام ويتجه في النهاية إلى خلايا الجسم مسببا السرطان.

احذر وضع الاغطية البلاستيكية على الطعام الساخن،  فارتفاع الحرارة يؤدي إلى ذوبان السموم السامة في الواقع للخروج من البلاستيك وبالتنقيط إلى الطعام.من الأفضل تغطية الطعام الساخد او الدافئ بالورق المقاوم للحرارة بدلا من البلاستيك






*

----------


## &روان&

معلومات كتير هامة
والحمدلله ما عنا سيارة عشان ما اطر احط مية واشربها هههههههه
يسلمو

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
يسلمو على مرورك روان 
للأسف كتير ناس بتجاهلو هيك معلومات وبرتكبو سلوكيات خاطئه 




*

----------


## محمد العزام

يسلموا دموع على المعلومة الرائعة والخطيرة بنفس الوقت

----------


## رنوش...

يسلمو على المعلومات وانشاء الله نعمل فيها

----------


## shams spring

معلومة جديدة واول مرة بسمع فيها 
مشكو9و9و9و9وو9و9و9ورة دموع

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
مشكورين جميعاً على المرور 
اتمنى دوام الصحة للجميع 

*

----------


## siiin

الله يفتح عليك

----------

